# Lost Thread "Typical Names"



## Tatzingo

Hello!

I'm actually looking for any Moderator who would be able to assist!

I started a Thread late Last night called "Typical Names" and i know it wasn't my imagination because someone mentions the name of that thread in a different thread also about names. My problem is that now i am unable to locate that thread and it doesn't appear in my User Control Panel section either!!!

Has the thread been deleted? Had it's name changed? Technically died?
Can anyone help?


Tatz. 

Ps. I've checked, i've had no Pm's/mails about it either.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Tatzingo,
It may have been merged with another pre-existing thread on the same topic, or deleted.  I'll check and let you know.  I had also posted in your thread, giving links to the earlier threads.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## lsp

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I'm actually looking for any Moderator who would be able to assist!
> 
> I started a Thread late Last night called "Typical Names" and i know it wasn't my imagination because someone mentions the name of that thread in a different thread also about names. My problem is that now i am unable to locate that thread and it doesn't appear in my User Control Panel section either!!!
> 
> Has the thread been deleted? Had it's name changed? Technically died?
> Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Ps. I've checked, i've had no Pm's/mails about it either.


You can search all your own posts and threads by clicking on your username. I've found it useful, especially when threads are renamed!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello again.  Here is what I had posted in your thread:



> Try the Search function.  We had a similar thread about most popular names a while ago.
> 
> Also please bear in mind that this is a discussion forum, and not a place for lists of anything, including popular names. You can find those easily with a search engine.
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23543
> 
> That thread references yet another on the same topic.



One of the Culture Forum mods deleted your thread, because --I assume--it was just inviting a listing, rather than a discussion, and because there are other threads on the same topic.  

PM me if you would like your original text, so you can add it to one of the other threads.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Tatzingo

lsp said:
			
		

> You can search all your own posts and threads by clicking on your username. I've found it useful, especially when threads are renamed!



Hi,

I'd tried that before making this posting and there was nothing. Thanks for the suggestion anyway!!

Tatz.


----------



## Tatzingo

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> One of the Culture Forum mods deleted your thread, because --I assume--it was just inviting a listing, rather than a discussion, and because there are other threads on the same topic.
> 
> PM me if you would like your original text, so you can add it to one of the other threads.
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchuflete



Cuchuflete,

Hi! Thanks for that. I was curious as to where it had wandered to!! 
Two minor things then;
i)  I admit that i haven't read the rules but are invitations to list not permitted? It had crossed my mind earlier but i'd seen similar postings eg. asking for lists of chess piece names in different languages.
ii) Don't worry about the original text, as i thought my first thread had disappeared due to technical problems, I have since started a new thread on the same issue (wups!), albeit accidently in a different forum.... 

Thanks.

tatz.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Tatzingo,
You are very welcome to open lists threads in the Multi-lingual glossaries forum.  The Cultural Discussions forum is for discussions.

Let me know if you need any clarification.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Tatzingo

Fantastic. That's all i needed to know. Thanks.


----------

